# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A duhet lejuar shamia ne shkollat publike shqiptare?

## Force-Intruder

Ju lutemi te jepni mendimin tuaj nese jeni Pro apo Kunder lejimit te perdorjes se shamise, perces, ferexhese apo si mund te quhet ndryshe, ne shkollat e Republikes se Shqiperise (jo Kosoves)

Ne sondazh nuk po perfshij opsionin asnjeanes.
Nese jeni asnjeanes shume mire mund te mos votoni.

Te gjitha debatet mbi ceshtjen mund ti gjeni te tema

 Vajzat me perçe do të lejohen ligjërisht në institucionet arsimore.
Keshtu ju lutem mos merrni mundimin te debatoni ketu.

Faleminderit
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Disa

Proooo...................

----------


## La_Lune

Lista e votuesve mbare Shqiperise?!

Inatci!

----------


## Jack Watson

*F-I, cila cilësohet shami dhe e cila perçe? Shami është kur mbulon kokën ndërsa veshja poshtë është në rregull (me xhinse psh), ndërsa përçja është kur mbulohet kok' e këmbë me një pëlhurë. Për atë të parën jam pro, për këtë të dytën totalisht kundër.*

----------


## Colomba

Une votova pro,sepse jam per lirine e zgjedhjes se gjithsecilit.Nese dikush ndihet mire me vetveten me flok te mbuluar nga shamia, kush jemi ne te tjeret t'ja ndalojme...kjo sepse nuk ka asnji efekt negativ besoj tek te tjeret,,,mire do te ishte te ndalohej minifundi dhe pantallonat me bel te shkurter dhe jo shamia.

----------


## xfiles

Votova kunder, 
per faktin e vetem se mua nuk me lejohet te shkoj ne shkolle lakuriq,
jam pasues i riteve voodoo, por diskriminohem.
GJithashtu jam edhe pasues i riteve te satanizmit Teist, dhe nese dua te praktikoj nje sakrifice njerezore per nder te satanit ligji nuk ma lejon.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> *F-I, cila cilësohet shami dhe e cila perçe? Shami është kur mbulon kokën ndërsa veshja poshtë është në rregull (me xhinse psh), ndërsa përçja është kur mbulohet kok' e këmbë me një pëlhurë. Për atë të parën jam pro, për këtë të dytën totalisht kundër.*


Jake mos krijojme konfuzion.
E thene thjeshte eshte :

A te vishemi ne menyre fetare ne shkolle apo jo?

Ti i ke pa vete mer burre... ka shance qe ndonjera nga keto myslimanet qe mbulojne koken me shami te veshi xhinse qe ti duket forma e... ???





P.S. - Po solli ndonjeri Angeline Jolie me shami ne ket teme, do nxjerr Angelinen me Antonio Banderas te filmi Borebardha me Shtate Xhuxhat :/

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Votova kunder, 
> per faktin e vetem se mua nuk me lejohet te shkoj ne shkolle lakuriq,
> jam pasues i riteve voodoo, por diskriminohem.
> .


Mos u merzit shume shpejt do kete nje ligj edhe per ty.
 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Clair de Lune

*Votova pro*

----------


## La_Lune

> Votova kunder, 
> per faktin e vetem se mua nuk me lejohet te shkoj ne shkolle lakuriq,
> jam pasues i riteve voodoo, por diskriminohem.
> GJithashtu jam edhe pasues i riteve te satanizmit Teist, dhe nese dua te praktikoj nje sakrifice njerezore per nder te satanit ligji nuk ma lejon.


Mos te degjojme pastaj me vone te ankohesh perse hedhin ne ere veten disa.
E gjera te tilla. :xx:

----------


## Colomba

> Votova kunder, 
> per faktin e vetem se mua nuk me lejohet te shkoj ne shkolle lakuriq,
> jam pasues i riteve voodoo, por diskriminohem.
> GJithashtu jam edhe pasues i riteve te satanizmit Teist, dhe nese dua te praktikoj nje sakrifice njerezore per nder te satanit ligji nuk ma lejon.


Po keto qe kerkoni ju jane te "drejta" qe e kalojne kufirin e se drejtes...E drejta juaj mbaron aty ku fillon e drejta e tjetrit.Keto qe permendni (shpresoj nuk e keni seriozisht) jane akte te turpshme dhe te dhunshme bile e dyta kriminale,si rrjedhoje kane efekte shume negative ndaj te tjerve s'do mend qe jane te palejueshme,kurse nga shamia e dikujt nuk demtohet e drejta e askujt nuk ka asnji efekt shokues apo demtues nuk kuptoj pse duhet te jet e palejueshme.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Update :

La_Lune nuk lejohet te votosh me dy nicks  :buzeqeshje: 
Votat e Kosovareve nuk llogariten per sa kohe nuk kane deputete ne parlament  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Force-Intruder

> E drejta juaj mbaron aty ku fillon e drejta e tjetrit.Keto qe permendni (shpresoj nuk e keni seriozisht) jane akte te turpshme


Pse? Me llogjiken e islamikeve ti ke te drejte te mos shohesh!  :Lulja3:

----------


## La_Lune

Une jam une.

----------


## La_Lune

> Pse? Me llogjiken e islamikeve ti ke te drejte te mos shohesh!


Ndersa me llogjiken e mendjendriturve ti beji 4.

----------


## Colomba

> Pse? Me llogjiken e islamikeve ti ke te drejte te mos shohesh!


LLogjik e gabuar...
Une desha te them nese dikush eshte i bindur per zgjedhjen qe ben...(ate qe te mbaje shami) sepse eshte ajo e bindur dhe e kenaqur per kete, jo sepse ja detyrojne te tjeret ,baba apo feja Islamike.Ti ,une ,tjetri nuk mund te ndalojme apo te gjykojme zgjedhjen apo deshiren e tjetrit,(e perserise kur kjo nuk e demton shoqerine).

----------


## BEHARI

> *F-I, cila cilësohet shami dhe e cila perçe? Shami është kur mbulon kokën ndërsa veshja poshtë është në rregull (me xhinse psh), ndërsa përçja është kur mbulohet kok' e këmbë me një pëlhurë. Për atë të parën jam pro, për këtë të dytën totalisht kundër.*


Kujdes mos shkruaj ne Ariel Black more shejtan
se mos merr ndo nje vrejtje nga Albo!!po per ket problem me dhan mua nje vrejtje me paralajmerin!

----------


## xfiles

> Po keto qe kerkoni ju jane te "drejta" qe e kalojne kufirin e se drejtes...E drejta juaj mbaron aty ku fillon e drejta e tjetrit.Keto qe permendni (shpresoj nuk e keni seriozisht) jane akte te turpshme dhe te dhunshme bile e dyta kriminale,si rrjedhoje kane efekte shume negative ndaj te tjerve s'do mend qe jane te palejueshme,kurse nga shamia e dikujt nuk demtohet e drejta e askujt nuk ka asnji efekt shokues apo demtues nuk kuptoj pse duhet te jet e palejueshme.


nese je e paafte te shohesh ironine nuk eshte faji im.

e drejta, e mira dhe e keqja jane shume relative.

----------


## BEHARI

eshte ne te drejten e cdo njerit qe te vendos ose jo shamin,kryqet apo cdo simbol fetar!
keto nuk me pengojn mua fare ne jeten e perditshme!
Vota ime eshte pro,madje dhe i respektoj!

----------


## La_Lune

> nese je e paafte te shohesh ironine nuk eshte faji im.
> 
> e drejta, e mira dhe e keqja jane shume relative.


Ne varesi te kontekstit.

----------

